# Hymer 544 (2001) Electric window stopped working



## grahamcooke (May 13, 2011)

Can anyone help with this issue? The electric passenger side window has packed up.

I have taken the van to two garages so far and neither could help with the problem, each saying that I need to contact a Hymer specialist.

Can anyone offer advice as to how I can fix this? 

I live in Berkshire. Can anyone recommend a garage with expertise to fix it for me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello

This happened to us - well sort of. We bought our Hymer C544k in February last year. Although we had a long list of things to check it didn't include the windows. Given the weather and time of year is wasn't till at least April that I attempted to open the passenger window and found that I couldn't. We had it fixed at the local garage and there wasn't a problem. 

Is the issue that yours is an A class? Ours is coach built so I presume any garage that can fix Fiat vans can fix it.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Fuse*

Have you checked the fuse box 1st?


----------



## grahamcooke (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Fuse*



boringfrog said:


> Have you checked the fuse box 1st?


Yes checked the fuse.

I seems to share a circuit with the horn which works fine


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

If your hymer is the same build as mine getting the plastic door cover off is a real nightmare and that would lead me to think no one wants to touch it.... the plastic is very brittle and with sealent all around i need to get mine apart for and door opener not working very well..... i have left it as is and i'm not looking forward to dismantleing the door.... proberley will tke the best part of the day to strip it down..... best of luck finding someone to help you.... :wink:


----------



## grahamcooke (May 13, 2011)

*Thanks sorted!*

I took the Hymer to the third garage today. Two had told me they could not assist.

The garage is HTC in Theale and they looked like a professional outfit.

They covered the seats and the floor of the cab to keep it clean which quite impressed me as the others did not do this.

The engineer removed the passenger side electric winow switch to find a loose wire which he secured.

Magic! It's fixed and the window works now.

Thanks for your contributions.


----------

